# hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)



## crazyfunkyboy (12. September 2012)

*hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

hallo zusammen

bin vor ein paar monaten recht günstig an meinem alienware x51 gekommen. in ihm steckt ein:
i3 bis zu 3,3 turboboost
4 gb ram
und eine schwache geforce 545 gt

auf meinem alten 19 zoll monitor lief alles noch auf ultra jedoch macht die karte mit der auflösung meines neuen lg ips 23zoll monitor nicht mehr ganz mit...

welche graka könnt ihr mir hier empfehlen? hab auch ein sehr schwaches netzteil 
230v glaub ich


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Hi, handelt es sich um das Teil? Alienware X51 

Juhu, da ist eine Notebook-Grafikkarte drin, - mal schauen was es da gibt.


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Hi, handelt es sich um das Teil? Alienware X51
> 
> Juhu, da ist eine Notebook-Grafikkarte drin, - mal schauen was es da gibt.


 Dramatischerweise wird die Suche hier wohl ziemlich kurz sein. Finde keinerlei Angaben zum Netzteil nur den Hinweis, daß das ganze Sytem *unter Vollast stattliche 150 W* aus der Dose zieht. Cool, das schafft mein PII X4 im Worst Case ja schon alleine. Ein Hoch auf Notebook-GraKas in dem Preissegment, kaum Leistung und noch weniger Verbrauch. Allerdings wird das wohl nix mit einer Desktopkarte. Sieht auf den Fotos auch nicht so aus, als währe ein NT-Wechsel sinnvoll -- für ein NT mit dann 250 W ? Ob sich eine andere Notebookkarte lohnt ist eher fraglich.​Laß das rennende Sytem so rennen und spar auf einen Rechner, mit dem man in Full-HD zocken kann. Das wird sonst nur Flickschusterei, die alles tun wird, aber nicht befriedigend laufen.
MfG


----------



## KastenBier (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



crazyfunkyboy schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> bin vor ein paar monaten recht günstig an meinem alienware x51 gekommen. in ihm steckt ein:
> i3 bis zu 3,3 turboboost
> ...


 
Würde mich mal interessieren wieviel der TE für diesen "günstigen" Blender-PC noch bezahlt hat. Ich bete dass es nicht über 300€ waren.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

RAM aufrüsten würde sicher gehen...

doch mit graka sieht es schlecht aus ! 

230v Netzteil  oder steht da was von 230W ? 

finde die ganze Kiste nicht so prall , ich hoff du hast nicht mehr als 300€ ausgegeben


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

eine bessere grafikkarte lässt sich auf jedenfall einbauen. jedoch sollte man da auf die größe der graka achten und darauf ob das netzteil diese auch mit genügend strom versorgen kann. kennt jemand da eine kleinere gute graka?

hier der beweis das es klappt:
http://http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=bSHa5MopfKI

wie siehts mit einem i 5 aus? kann ich den aufs motherboard einsetzen?

hab für den alienware ca. 400 bezahlt


----------



## facehugger (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Ich würde mir da ehrlicherweise eher einen neuen PC aufbauen...

Gruß


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

ja da haben sie gespart


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

das design gefällt mir und er nimmt wirklich wenig platz ein. ein paar neue komponente gehen rein und die alten werden verkauft


----------



## facehugger (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



crazyfunkyboy schrieb:


> das design gefällt mir und er nimmt wirklich wenig platz ein. ein paar neue komponente gehen rein und die alten werden verkauft


Naja, mit einer Lappi-Graka kommt in Full-HD kein wirklicher Spielspaß auf. Es sei denn du verbaust ab einer GTX670/GTX675M aufwärts...

gruß


----------



## PilzigerSchimmel (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Hi erst mal an alle ich bin ein neuer ,
aber nun zum pc. Ich glaube er hat ein 240W Netzteil. Der größere Bruder mit nem i7 und besserer Grafikkarte hat meines Wissens ein 300W NT. Da sollte aber durchaus was zu machen sein oder?

MfG
Schimmel


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

die nvidia geforce 560 soll passen. was haltet ihr von dieser karte. kann sie eine deutlich höhere leistung als meine billige geforce 545 gt erzielen?


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

passt die den da rein platztechnisch rein? mein netzteil hat nur 240w. das muss man auch berücksichtigen


----------



## Abductee (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Die GTX 560 braucht einen zusätzlichen Stromstecker, hat dein Netzteil so etwas?


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

denke ja. im video welches ich gepostet habe am anfang ist mein pc abgebildet. und sie bauen eine geforce 560 dort ein. will aber wissen ob diese karte auch viel mehr leistung einbringt als die geforce 545. ansonsten lohnt sich der kauf ja nicht wirklich. könnte man da auch eine stärkere karte einbauen? 

und das motherboard?
unterstützt es einen i5 prozessor?


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Prozessoren: Intel-Core-i3-Prozessor (Standard), optional auch Intel-Core-i5- und -i7-Quad-Core-Prozessoren
Intel-H61-Express™-Chipsatz
Mini-ITX-Motherboard
Grafikkarten:
1 GB GDDR5 NVIDIA GeForce GT 545 (Standard)
1 GB GDDR5 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 555
Speicher: 4 GB DDR3 RAM, optional bis zu 8 GB möglich. Zwei Speicherslots für 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM
Festplatte: 1-TB-Festplatte mit 7.200 Umdrehungen pro Minute
Betriebssystem: Microsoft™ Windows™ 7 Home Premium
Optisches Laufwerk: Slot-In-DVD-Brenner (Standard)
High-Definition 7.1 Performance Audio mit Waves MAXX™ Audio Software
Integriertes 10/100/1.000 MBit/s Gigabit Ethernet NIC und WLAN nach den Standards 802.11 a/b/g/n
Schnittstellen: 6 x USB 2.0, 2 x USB 3.0, Mikrofon-Eingang, Kopfhörer/Lautsprecher-Ausgang, HDMI-1.4-Ausgang, RJ-45 Gigabit Ethernet, Lautsprecher-Anschlüsse für Front, Rear und Center, SPDIF-Digitalausgang (TOSLINK und Coax)
Alienware-240-Watt-Netzteil (Standard), optional 330-Watt-Netzteil
„Dual-Orientation“-Tower-Gehäuse im Slimline-Format
Abmessungen (Höhe x Breite x Tiefe): 343 mm x 95 mm x 318 mm
Gewicht: ab 5,5 Kilogramm

hier nochmal die technischen details
habe die i3version


----------



## dmxforever (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Ein i5 würde passen, obwohl momentan wahrscheinlich nur ein Sandy Bridge, da das nötige Bios-Update für Ivy Bridge nicht drauf sein wird.

Mit deinem 240W-Netzteil kannst du die 560er vergessen.


Rein interessehalber.....wie hoch gehen denn deine Temperaturen in dieser Schuhschachtel, wenn du dein System mit Prime95 und Furmark auslastest?


----------



## PilzigerSchimmel (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Also ich würde eine hd 7850 nehmen. die braucht nicht viel strom und wird deshalb auch nicht so warm. den i3 würde ich erst mal drinnen lassen weil er noch völlig ausreichend ist.


----------



## Abductee (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Ich würd eher so was nehmen:
Produktvergleich ASUS HD7750-T-1GD5, Radeon HD 7750, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS12-L0UAY0BZ), XFX Radeon HD 7750 Black Edition, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (FX-775A-ZDB4) | Geizhals Deutschland

Brauchen keinen extra Stromanschluss und werden auch nicht besonders warm.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd eher so was nehmen:
> Produktvergleich ASUS HD7750-T-1GD5, Radeon HD 7750, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS12-L0UAY0BZ), XFX Radeon HD 7750 Black Edition, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (FX-775A-ZDB4) | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Brauchen keinen extra Stromanschluss und werden auch nicht besonders warm.



Sehe ich genauso.
Ohne neues Netzteil kannst du dann eine andere GRAKA vergessen  .


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd eher so was nehmen:
> Produktvergleich ASUS HD7750-T-1GD5, Radeon HD 7750, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS12-L0UAY0BZ), XFX Radeon HD 7750 Black Edition, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (FX-775A-ZDB4) | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Brauchen keinen extra Stromanschluss und werden auch nicht besonders warm.


 
Ja, würd auch was in die Richtung nehmen.

Wenn du noch mehr Leistung willst, verkauf das Ding und lass dir hier was zusammenstellen. Einen i5 würd ich nicht reintun, bei den Grakas, die du verbauen kannst, reicht der i3 locker.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

denke auch. ich brauch eine graka die bei der auflösung von 1600 nicht streikt. meine geforce 545 hat auf dem 19 zoll maximale auflösung von 1200 keine probleme gehabt bei spielen wie starcraft 2 und diablo 3. selbst als ich alles auf ultra laufen lies hat alles flüssig funktioniert. da ich ja jetzt ein 23 zoll ips screen hab brauch ich mehr graka power


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (12. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

solange die karte anständig ist. muss nur noch gucken ob sie in mein gehäuse passt. wie schlägt die karte sich den so?


----------



## zockerprince15 (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Also theoretisch geht es. 

ABER: Mein freund hat das erst letztens gemacht. Der hatte zwar nen I7 (ka ob der heißer wird als ein I3) und jetzt nachträglich noch ne 560ti rein.

Der PC ist nach genau 27 std betrieb abgeschmiert. Der wurde mit der 560ti (ka welches modell) auf dem engen raum so heiß das er den Hitze tod erlitten hat.

Das ende vom lied: Neue Graka schrott 2 woche alter (SEHR TEURER) Alienware PC schrott und jetzt muss er mit ner gts 250 und nem I3 540 zurecht kommen.


----------



## Jeanboy (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Also theoretisch geht es.
> 
> ABER: Mein freund hat das erst letztens gemacht. Der hatte zwar nen I7 (ka ob der heißer wird als ein I3) und jetzt nachträglich noch ne 560ti rein.
> 
> ...



Genau deshalb nutzt man Benchmarks und Belastungstest (z.B. Prime95 für die CPU), um zu gucken, ob das Ding nicht zu heiß wird.

Außerdem ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass CPU und GPU gleichzeitig den Hitzetod erleiden. Schon allein, dass eine Komponenten einen Totalschaden nach Überhitzung
hat, ist unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Eine Moderne CPU oder GPU durch zu hohe Temeraturen zu schrotten ist fast unmöglich. Erst throttelt die CPU/GPU und wenn es immer noch heißer wird, führ das zum reboot. 
Das bei CPU und GPU gleichzeitig zu schaffen ist fast unmöglich.
(Dauerhaft zu hohe Temperaturen schaden das natürlich der Lebensdauer, in 27 h bekommt man das aber nicht kaputt)

Vllt. ist bloß das überforderte NT geschmolzen und hat dabei die anderen Komponenten durch viel zu hohe Spannung gleich mit gegrillt.

Ich teste nach Graka oder CPU Wechsel mit Prime 95 und Furmark die entsprechenden Komponenten und schau dabei auch auf die Temperatur von Spawas und Vram. Das würd ich dem TE auch empfehlen.


----------



## Jeanboy (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



john201050 schrieb:


> Eine Moderne CPU oder GPU durch zu hohe Temeraturen zu schrotten ist fast unmöglich. Erst throttelt die CPU/GPU und wenn es immer noch heißer wird, führ das zum reboot.
> Das bei CPU und GPU gleichzeitig zu schaffen ist fast unmöglich.
> (Dauerhaft zu hohe Temperaturen schaden das natürlich der Lebensdauer, in 27 h bekommt man das aber nicht kaputt)
> 
> ...



richtig


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

In einem richtigen PC-Gehäuse würde ich einen Komponententausch empfehlen, in dieser Schuhschachtel würde ich mir das allerdings gut überlegen. 
MfG


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> In einem richtigen PC-Gehäuse würde ich einen Komponententausch empfehlen, in dieser Schuhschachtel würde ich mir das allerdings gut überlegen.
> MfG


 
es gibt meinen pc auch in einer i7 version. dort ist sogar eine geforce 660 gtx eingebaut. denke das dell schon weiß welche komponente sie da einsetzen.
brauche nur eine ähnliche oder bessere karte die nicht soviel strom friß da meine x51 version ein schwächeres netzteil hat


----------



## target2804 (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



crazyfunkyboy schrieb:


> es gibt meinen pc auch in einer i7 version. dort ist sogar eine geforce 660 gtx eingebaut. denke das dell schon weiß welche komponente sie da einsetzen.
> brauche nur eine ähnliche oder bessere karte die nicht soviel strom friß da meine x51 version ein schwächeres netzteil hat



sogar eine 660?  was kostet der haufen dann? alienware gaming pc mit sinnfreiem i7 und mittelmäßiger graka zu überzogenem preis. so sollte der angebotstitel des rechners dann sein.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



target2804 schrieb:


> sogar eine 660?  was kostet der haufen dann? alienware gaming pc mit sinnfreiem i7 und mittelmäßiger graka zu überzogenem preis. so sollte der angebotstitel des rechners dann sein.


 
kostet um die 1200 euro 
aber die 660 gtx hat bestimmt mehr power als meine schäbige 545gtx


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Ist in dem _"Großen"_ eigentlich eine Desktop oder eine Notebookkarte verbaut?


----------



## target2804 (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

wenns ne 660 ohne M oder so ist, wirds wohl ne desktopkarte sein denke ich.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage: hat das X51 ein internes Netzteil oder ein externes?


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz blöde Frage: hat das X51 ein internes Netzteil oder ein externes?


 


> *Stromversorgung*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laut Dell-Seite. Sieht nach intern aus.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

240 Watt sind nicht sehr viel......


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Nö, je nach Güte des NT´s könnte das eng werden


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



ich888 schrieb:


> 240 Watt sind nicht sehr viel......


 Yep, könnte mir vorstellen, daß das 330W-NT bei i7 und GTX660 gut zu tun hat. Wenn man dann noch übertaktet...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Das geht mit nem 3770 extrem gut^^


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

und jetzt die wichtigste frage 

lohnt sich der tausch einer geforce 545 gtx gegen eine readeon 7750 den ?


----------



## Scroll (13. September 2012)

also von 545 gtx auf 7750 denke ich schon das es sich dann rentiert, die 545 ist ja soviel ich weis nur eigtl ne reine office karte, da durfte die 7750 schon mehr leistung haben


----------



## target2804 (13. September 2012)

Scroll schrieb:
			
		

> also von 545 gtx auf 7750 denke ich schon das es sich dann rentiert, die 545 ist ja soviel ich weis nur eigtl ne reine office karte, da durfte die 7750 schon mehr leistung haben



Würde eine 7850 nehmen. Da gibt's noch nen größeren Unterschied


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



target2804 schrieb:


> Würde eine 7850 nehmen. Da gibt's noch nen größeren Unterschied


...mit einem 240 W Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## target2804 (13. September 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit einem 240 W Netzteil <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=582076"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=582075"/>.



Da klappt's auch mit der 7750 nicht. Muss man halt das Ding auswechseln. Wird ja wohl
Irgendwas geben für das case.


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Warum sollte es nicht klappen? die 55W Grafikkarte sollte sich doch locker ausgehen.


----------



## target2804 (13. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte es nicht klappen? die 60W Grafikkarte sollte sich doch locker ausgehen.



Schoen wäre es. Im idle 90 Watt.

Edit: Sorry verlesen. Hast recht. 55 Watt sogar nur


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Als GraKa könnten man mit 230W höchstens die HD7750 900 MHz Ed. anpeilen.  

Wenn der TE das verbaute Sackgassen-Ding unbedingt behalten will, kann  er sich ja mal beim techn. Support von Dell/Alienware erkundigen, ob u.  für welchen Preis er das 
330W Netzteil der stärksten X51- Variante bekommen kann.
Damit wären dann auch d. HD7770 oder GTX650 möglich denke ich; - mit einer stärkeren Karte ala GTX660 wäre es mir auch zu knapp.

Sollte das alles zu teuer werden (was ich vermute); das Teil verticken solange es noch Geld bringt u. ´nen ausgewachsenen PC anschaffen, anstatt in diese Sonderkonstruktion 
noch Geld reinzustecken.

- Greetz -


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Als GraKa könnten man mit 230W höchstens die HD7750 900 MHz Ed. anpeilen.
> 
> Wenn der TE das verbaute Sackgassen-Ding unbedingt behalten will, kann  er sich ja mal beim techn. Support von Dell/Alienware erkundigen, ob u.  für welchen Preis er das
> 330W Netzteil der stärksten X51- Variante bekommen kann.
> ...


Meine erste Empfehlung zum Thema, btw 

und *+1*.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Ja, ich weiß und darauf beziehe ich mich auch; wir beide waren ja die ersten, die auf die rel. Sinnlosigkeit des Unterfangens mal "sanft" hingewiesen haben.

TE - fang dir irgend so´n werbungshöriges Konsum-Kiddie mit genug Taschengeld ein u. sieh zu das du diesen Transformers- Klon los wirst!


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (14. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

ein besseres netzteil wird wohl nicht die welt kosten oder?
eine halbstarke graka doch auch nicht
das gehäuse hat eine anständige durchlüftung
es ist zwar klein jedoch sind an den seiten und hinten große öffnugen wo die warme luft raus kann


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. September 2012)

crazyfunkyboy schrieb:
			
		

> ein besseres netzteil wird wohl nicht die welt kosten oder?
> eine halbstarke graka doch auch nicht
> das gehäuse hat eine anständige durchlüftung
> es ist zwar klein jedoch sind an den seiten und hinten große öffnugen wo die warme luft raus kann




Darf das Netzteil denn ATX konform sein ?

Wenn nein, welches Format dann ?


----------



## mae1cum77 (14. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Hast Du mal beim Alienware/Dell-Support angefragt, was das größere NT (330 W) kostet? Glaube nicht, daß hier ein Standard-NT paßt. 
MfG


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Genau, - oder so diese Firma mal fragen, ob die weiterwissen:  
Zippy Emacs P2H-5400V 400 Watt EPS 2HE Netzteil 80+ High Efficiency, 113,29 € - Schneider Consulting Elektronik GmbH - Server Komponenten Chenbro TST 3ware Zippy Seasonic

Sieht dein NTeil irgendwie  so aus oder so: be quiet! SFX Power 350W SFX12V 3.2 (SFX-350W/BN134) ab €47,56

Ich bin reif für ein Fernsehquiz *g*.


----------



## mae1cum77 (14. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



> ArtikelNr.: AR3439J
> *Unser Preis: **113,29 €*
> inkl. 19% USt., zzgl. Versand


Uuuuuh, stattlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Ich bin reif für ein Fernsehquiz *g*.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

........; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (14. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

das muss ich noch machen. aber denke nicht dort erfolgreich zu sein. deren support ist mist


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Apropos GraKa mit wenig Verbrauch - die neue GTX650 1GB GDDR5 ist evtl. auch eine Alternative. 
Trotz Werks-OC eine Leistungsaufnahme bis max. 60W, und laut PCGH in d. Leistung zwischen den HD7750 und HD7770:

Test der Geforce GTX 650: Die spieletaugliche Sparflamme

- Greetz -


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Bleib doch beim dem Netzteil und hol dir eine HD7750, die passt leistungsmäßig auch gut zum i3.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> Bleib doch beim dem Netzteil und hol dir eine HD7750, die passt leistungsmäßig auch gut zum i3.





finde ich auch.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



ich888 schrieb:


> finde ich auch.


 die radeon 7750 oder doch die geforce 650 gtx ?????


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Die günstigere.
Also die ATI für 85€


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Die günstigere.
> Also die ATI für 85



Mittlerweile AMD


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Für mich bleibt das ATI.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Die günstigere.
> Also die ATI für 85€


 
die geforce gtx kostet aber höchstens 20 euro mehr oder nicht?
sie soll dafür aber auch ein paar frames mehr bieten können


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

und warum?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Weil die das selbe leisten. Warum mehr zahlen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Weil die das selbe leisten. Warum mehr zahlen?




Die 650 ist zwischen 7750 und 7770
Also ist sie etwas schneller als die 7750


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Fürs selbe Geld gibt´s aber schon ne 7770.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Fürs selbe Geld gibt´s aber schon ne 7770.




Die braucht doch extra Strom oder ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Ja. Aber eigentlich wollt ich nur sagen, dass die 650 überteuert ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Aber eigentlich wollt ich nur sagen, dass die 650 überteuert ist.




Wie fast alle nVidia Karten.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Naja, die 670 is ok.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

... die 650er ist laut PCGH sehr sparsam:


> Selbst unter Volllast nimmt die Palit Geforce GTX 650 OC nur 60 Watt  auf (Anno 2070: 55 Watt) – das entspricht gerade mal der Hälfte einer  Geforce GTX 460, GTX 660 oder Radeon HD 6870. Der Verbrauch im Leerlauf  entspricht dem sehr guten Niveau der GTX 660 respektive Radeon HD 7800.


Quelle - Fazit


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die 670 is ok.




Ist aber so ziemlich die einzige.
Bei AmD bekommst du einfach aktuell mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Leider


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Leider




Ooh, du armer.

OT: Nimm die 7750. XFX ist gut.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

wie stark ist der unterschied zwischen einer geforce 545 und einer 650 gtx? lohnt sich der wechsel überhaupt?

hab einen i3 mit 4gb ram
siehe thread eröffnung


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Das lohnt. Ich tippe auf fast das doppelte.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Das lohnt. Ich tippe auf fast das doppelte.



Ich auch.


----------



## BlackNeo (15. September 2012)

Naja, sich von Null Leistung auf etwas Leistung zu steigern ist nicht schwer^^


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, sich von Null Leistung auf etwas Leistung zu steigern ist nicht schwer^^



Das doppelte von 0 ist leider auch 0


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

... so kann man das sehen, aber sagt das mal seinem Netzteil (240 W).


----------



## BlackNeo (16. September 2012)

Hab mir gestern mal den Alienware Aurora angeschaut, für einen i7 3820, ne HD 7950, 8 GB Ram eine 2 TB HDD plus 256 GB SSD und den restlichen Schrott, der im Gehäuse rumlungert, wollen die sage und schreibe 2300 Euro!

@TE: Die Leistung einer 7750 reicht wahrscheinlich nicht für neuere Spiele in Mittleren Grafikeinstellungen aus (wenn du in Full HD spielst).
Auf niedrigsten Einstellungen sollte auch BF3 flüssig laufen, hast du allerdings mal vor, die Grafik auf hoch zu stellen, solltest du diese Alienkiste schleunigst loswerden und dir einen gescheiten PC holen.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

hmmm also ballergames zock ich auf dem pc sowieso nicht. zocken tu ich games wie c&c generals, warhammer dawn of war 2,  starcraft 2 und diablo 3. rest zock ich auf meiner playsi


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> ... so kann man das sehen, aber sagt das mal seinem Netzteil (240 W).


 
heißt das ich kann keine geforce gtx 650 damit laufen lassen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Doch, aber alles darüber nicht.


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2012)

crazyfunkyboy schrieb:
			
		

> heißt das ich kann keine geforce gtx 650 damit laufen lassen?



Könnte knapp werden.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Test der Geforce GTX 650: Die spieletaugliche Sparflamme

Für die 650 reicht das Netzteil.


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Test der Geforce GTX 650: Die spieletaugliche Sparflamme
> 
> Für die 650 reicht das Netzteil.



Stand in seinem Post nicht eben noch gtx560??


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Keine Ahnung


----------



## target2804 (16. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung



Ne habe mich verlesen. Mein Fehler. In meinem Zitat steht auch 650.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Für die GTX650 sollte das NTeil reichen, aber overclocken würde ich die Karte dann nicht unbedingt. Die TDP-Angabe d. Hersteller sagt max. 64W, PCGH schrieb unter Spielelast max. 60W.
Noch liegen sie knapp unter Releasepreis; in ein paar Tagen wird´s verm. etliche gute Custommodelle unter 100€ geben.
Hier sind einige bis 105€:
PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 650, Besonderheiten: übertaktet Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Gigabyte macht einen guten Eindruck (Kühler): Mix Computerversand GmbH

- Greetz -


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Ich würde auch die Gigabyte nehmen.
ist das nicht der Windforce Kühler ?


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Für die GTX650 sollte das NTeil reichen, aber overclocken würde ich die Karte dann nicht unbedingt. Die TDP-Angabe d. Hersteller sagt max. 64W, PCGH schrieb unter Spielelast max. 60W.
> Noch liegen sie knapp unter Releasepreis; in ein paar Tagen wird´s verm. etliche gute Custommodelle unter 100€ geben.
> Hier sind einige bis 105€:
> PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 650, Besonderheiten: übertaktet Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 danke
wollte sowieso noch etwas warten.
mit ein wenig hoffnung bringen die bald kleinere karten raus die wenig strom schlucken 
aber bei einem guten angebot schlag ich direkt zu

hab 4gb arbeitsspeicher
meinst du ich bekomme noch einen kleinen geschwindigkeitsschub wenn ich auf 8gb erweiter?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

8Gb sind schon sinnvoll


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Und wie die sinnvoll sind vorallem in BF3 da komm ich schon mal an die 7GB mit dem Browser offen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. September 2012)

8 GB sollten es schon sein.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Meine auch, daß 8 GB sinnvoll sind, man bekommt sie als normaler Zocker, der noch dies u. das nebenher auf/laufen hat, nicht ganz voll. Aber wie auch die Anderen bestätigen,
mehr als 4GB hat man öfter unter Beschlag.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> 8Gb sind schon sinnvoll


 
ich hab 4gb (2x2gb) dual channel 1333


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

welchen denn vielleicht kann man den ja einfach auf 8 erweitern


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. September 2012)

Dafür Bräuchte er auch vier RAM Bänke


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Hat er das nicht?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. September 2012)

Ka 
die Alienware Boards sind meistens sehr beschnitten, oder ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Ja sind sie ber 4 RAM bänke ist ja standard.
er soll einfach mal ein Bild machen oder nachzählen


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> welchen denn vielleicht kann man den ja einfach auf 8 erweitern


 
erweitern kann man den auf 8
welche Marke das ist Kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen
bestimmt so ein billig no name ram


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Is dass Lappi RAM oder Desktop?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. September 2012)

Kannst du unter CPU- Z nachschauen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Dann wage ich es mal und tippe auf - SO-DIMM DDR3 204pin (1333) 1.50V

Nich zu arg hauen wenn´s nich´stimmt; - ich bin sensibel  *g*.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (17. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

einer vom alienware forum hat mir empfohlen einen shuriken lüfter auf der cpu zu installieren und eine radeon 7770 hd zu kaufen.

was haltet ihr davon?

er sagt er habe das bei einem freund so gemacht und es läuft reibungslos


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Gute Sache, - auch endlich mal ein Tip von einem, der den PC kennt . - Ja, rückversichere dich am Besten, ob das mit dem 240W Netzteil ist u. dann mach es!


----------



## Abductee (17. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Die 7770er braucht aber einen 6-Pin Stromstecker, hast du Anschlüsse, bzw.  Platz für einen Molexadapter?

Als CPU-Kühler könntest du auch einen originalen Intel-Kühler nehmen die den Kupferkern haben (95W Modelle).


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. September 2012)

Ob das NT das schafft  
Einigermaßen ordentliche Netzteile kann man auch mal etwa überbelasten. Wie lange es das aushält ist dann auch noch ne Frage. 

Was steht denn auf dem NT bei 12V?

CPU Kühler kannst du erstmal den originalen lassen. 
Wenn es zu warm wird, kannst du ihn immer noch wechseln. Wenn er es schafft, lässt du ihn drin.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (18. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ob das NT das schafft
> Einigermaßen ordentliche Netzteile kann man auch mal etwa überbelasten. Wie lange es das aushält ist dann auch noch ne Frage.
> 
> Was steht denn auf dem NT bei 12V?
> ...



oje dafür müsste ich den rechner öffnen. weiß nur das es ein 230w schwaches ding ist. reicht das nicht als info? worauf muss man den noch achten?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

crazyfunkyboy, kannst du nicht mal den techn. Support oder im Forum von denen fragen, wieviel Watt an 12V das Netzteil leistet und die GraKa max. haben darf?
Die GraKa wird mit 12V versorgt und ein Netzteil bringt an 12V nicht die volle Gesamtleistung die auf dem Etikett steht u. v. Hersteller angegeben wird. 
Bsp.: ein Cougar A450 450W Netzteil leistet an 12V max. 420W (was recht viel ist).


----------



## soth (18. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Bei einem 240V Netzteil ist es wahrscheinlich nur eine 12V Schiene vorhanden und von der wäre die Leistung interessant... 

Unter der Angabe der Schiene(n) 12V1, 12V2....  steht dann eine Stromstärkeangabe (z.B. 18A) , mit der man die Leistung berechnen kann (um beim Beispiel zu bleiben 12Vx18A=216W)...


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. September 2012)

Um die Graka einzubauen musst du ihn ja sowieso öffnen. 

Das kannst du also jetzt auch schon machen und gucken wie viel A das NT auf der 12V Leitung liefert. Das ist wie schon gesagt mindestens so wichtig wie die Gesamtleistung.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (21. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

ich mach ihn jetzt mal auf. bis gleich...werde euch dann genaueres sagen


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Mach am besten ein Foto vom Aufkleber auf dem Netzteil.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (21. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



soth schrieb:


> Bei einem 240V Netzteil ist es wahrscheinlich nur eine 12V Schiene vorhanden und von der wäre die Leistung interessant...
> 
> Unter der Angabe der Schiene(n) 12V1, 12V2....  steht dann eine Stromstärkeangabe (z.B. 18A) , mit der man die Leistung berechnen kann (um beim Beispiel zu bleiben 12Vx18A=216W)...


 
also am netzstecker kann man eine infotafel rausziehen welche dann angaben über das netzteil geben soll. 

da steht 19.5 V mit 12.3A


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (21. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



john201050 schrieb:


> Mach am besten ein Foto vom Aufkleber auf dem Netzteil.


 mach ich. ist gar nicht nötig das ich das teil ausbau um an das ding zu kommen


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (21. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



john201050 schrieb:


> Mach am besten ein Foto vom Aufkleber auf dem Netzteil.


 
hab das foto mit dem ipad gemacht...wie schön das apple mich verhindert das bild hochladen zu können....
aber die angaben sind die die ich grad gesagt hab.

also 19.5V *12.3A = 240 Aufgerundet


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. September 2012)

Warum verhindert Apple dich ?

Einfach auf neue Antwort, dann auf das plus und dann auf attach from photos.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

19,5 V kann nicht stimmen. Steht da vllt. 12,3V und 19,5A?

Hast du einen dieser beiden Stecker?
Wenn es 19A auf der 12V Schiene sind, sollte es eine HD 7770 packen. (HD 7770 ~80W + i3 ~65W = ~145W)


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (22. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



ich888 schrieb:


> Warum verhindert Apple dich ?
> 
> Einfach auf neue Antwort, dann auf das plus und dann auf attach from photos.



genau das mach ich. nur leider findet er keinen ordner wo ich fotos laden kann.
hab keinen jailbreak und bin über safari hier und nicht über die app (falls es überhaupt eine pcgames hardware app gibt)


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Mit der App sollte es glaub gehen, hab es aber noch nicht versucht.

Lad dir trozdem mal die App runter. Kostet nix und ist echt super.


----------



## BlackNeo (22. September 2012)

Ich habe fast alle meine Beiträge über die App verfasst, kann sie dir nur empfehlen 

Und man kann sogar Bilder hochladen!


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (23. September 2012)

john201050 schrieb:
			
		

> 19,5 V kann nicht stimmen. Steht da vllt. 12,3V und 19,5A?
> 
> Hast du einen dieser beiden Stecker?
> Wenn es 19A auf der 12V Schiene sind, sollte es eine HD 7770 packen. (HD 7770 ~80W + i3 ~65W = ~145W)








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so hier ist das foto. 
da man an das netztei so schlecht ran kommt haben die am netzstecker eine kleine infotafel dran geschraubt ie man herausziehen kann.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (25. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



john201050 schrieb:


> 19,5 V kann nicht stimmen. Steht da vllt. 12,3V und 19,5A?
> 
> Hast du einen dieser beiden Stecker?
> Wenn es 19A auf der 12V Schiene sind, sollte es eine HD 7770 packen. (HD 7770 ~80W + i3 ~65W = ~145W)


 

hab das foto gepostet


----------



## Abductee (25. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*

Kann es sein das du mit einem externen Netzteil (Laptopnetzteil) das Interne anspeist?
Die 19,5V wären typisch dafür.

Ich würd immer noch eine Grafikkarte kaufen die keinen extra Stromstecker braucht.


----------



## crazyfunkyboy (25. September 2012)

*AW: hilfe!! Aufrüsten meines alienware x51 pc(graka,ram)*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> crazyfunkyboy, kannst du nicht mal den techn. Support oder im Forum von denen fragen, wieviel Watt an 12V das Netzteil leistet und die GraKa max. haben darf?
> Die GraKa wird mit 12V versorgt und ein Netzteil bringt an 12V nicht die volle Gesamtleistung die auf dem Etikett steht u. v. Hersteller angegeben wird.
> Bsp.: ein Cougar A450 450W Netzteil leistet an 12V max. 420W (was recht viel ist).


 
hab mal ein foto von meinem netzteil gemacht
siehe oben
laut alienware forum reicht das für eine radeon 7770

jedoch weiß man ja nie


----------

